# Music cd recommendation



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I like most kinds of music, as I'm sure most do.

I thought Queen and Freddie Mercury were brilliant.

The range and power of Freddies voice was tremendous, and Brian May absolutely superb on the guitar.

I've just bought the CD, Billy Joels Greatest Hits Vol. 111.

It's fantastic. I never realised he was so good.

Tracks 7, 8, 17, infact ALL of them, are brilliant. It's the one cd I've bought where there isn't ONE bad track, at least as far as I am concerned.

Buy it.....you wont be disappointed!

Brilliant stuff!


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

It is generally recognised in ALL professional musical circles these days that Freddie Mercury was one of the most innovative and important musicians the world has ever known.


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi, heres my 3 favourite cds with a track from each

Nick Drake - Five Leaves Left

Way to blue

Air - Moon Safari

Ce Matin La

Sandy Denny - Rendezvous

No more sad refrains

If they don't work, its because my computer is turned off at the moment, or I am in hiding from the record companies









enjoy,

mat


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Mat

Good selection you've made there, especially the Air and Nick Drake.

For relaxing to I like The Future Sound Of London (though they can be a bit variable, Papua New Guinea is superb), anything by Faithless, Lisa Loeb and Royksopp. In more energetic moments I like to listen to Placebo,The Foo Fighters, Red Hot Chilli Peppers and Green Day (+ plus loads of others!) all of which come highly reccomended.

Having specified the above, I like most music, the world would be an awful place without it!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Paul,

I must admit that I have never heard any Future Sound Of London... but I play all of your energetic choices in the corner shop where I have a part time job... What do you think to RHCPs new album??, some of the guitar parts sound like hendrix... he's another one I like, especially Hey Baby (new rising sun), Bold as Love and of course Little Wing

Have you been to see many bands play live?

cheers,

mat


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Mat

I like the new RHCP album, a lot more accessible than their other stuff (which I'm just beginning to get into). I've seen loads of groups (everyone from Kylie, Tom Jones, Bucks Fizz (perhaps I shouldn't have admitted to that one!) to Faithless, Terrorvision, Metallica etc). I love going to concerts, do you go to many? I remember a line from a Blue Oyster Cult which went something like "he hated the crush, but loved the music loud" and that pretty much sums it up concerts for me. The last one I went to was Placebo a couple of weeks ago. I'm hoping to go to at least one of the outdoor festivals this year. The Reading/Leeds one is a possibility as its local to me (I live in Leeds), I like the look of the Saturday night line up which is headlined by Linkin Park with Placebo on the bill also. Metallica are playing on one of the other nights and they are good live too, they've seriously mellowed in their old age though (just like me)!

Cheers

P.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

Hello All,

I'm afraid I'm going against the grain here (nothing unusual there then!)

When I say that the band Queen leave me cold.

Freddie Mercury had a good voice but his unrestrained camp style and cod operatic stylings are not for me.

Brian May is a good technical guitarist but his style is so restrained its like he's playing in an orchestra.

Their style to me seems arch and contrived.

My favourite type of music has a raw spontainaiety.

My favourite guitarists are Hendrix, Page, Green and old style (Cream) Clapton.

Favourite bands are (amongst others) Led Zeppelin, The Beatles, The Clash, and The Doors.

Favourite chill out music, Neil Young, Harvest or After the Goldrush or anything by Dylan or Steely dan.

Best live act I've ever seen, The Who.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Ive seen quite a few bands live: metallica, black sabbath, placebo, sepultura, marilyn manson, etc aswell as some folk like joan baez, fairport convention, etc... Metallica are very very good live, but they have had about 20 years practice. Im always to be found at the front, and I managed to get one of their guitar picks that they threw into the crowd









I much prefer going to see rock bands, the band i'd most like to have seen live are led zeppelin. Ive seen the video, but to see them live must have been amazing. I also like cream, my favourite tracks being White Room, and Tales of Brave Ulysses.

cheers,

Mat


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Me,

Stones, Kinks, Hollies, Elvis Costello, some others, and now of course, Billy Joel.

Loved Sandy Shaw.....but more for her looks

Dina Carroll has a fantastic voice. Boy can she sing!!


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Me, i like loads of music, Early 50s / 60s Rock n Roll, Beatles, Floyd, Bowie,Sabbath, Jean Michel Jarr, Mike Oldfield, Joe Cocker, most Motown,Bacharach, and am quite happy to listen to Sinatra, or Matt Monro, an Orchestra in full flight, love it, Followed Floyd since 1970 when first i saw them, have seen great concerts with Joe Cocker, Floyd,Michel Jarr,Sabbath, and a few more,

Griff, funny thing with me about Queen was that i quite like to listern to most of their stuff, but never liked to watch them live, and that`s the only group i can say that about. b.f.n. fred.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

If all goes to plan I am seeing Motorhead in October - can't bloody wait. Just worried that last 2 concerts they arranged in Leeds were cancelled due to lack of ticket sales. I saw Metallica a few years ago. Glad now I went, but was not happy at the time. They had just entered their short hair stage. I'm used to old Metallica - long hair, Good, Bad & Ugly intro then into Enter Sandman. Where in Leeds do you live Paulo?

Paul(also)


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Ozzy Rules too!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

Saw Motorhead last year at the N.I.A Birmingham for the first time in over 20 years.Still an awsome no thrills rock band.









Don't know if Ozzy still rules







but he's very entertining on his T.V apearances

Rock+roll will never die

MIKE..


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Paul (Mr Crowley)

Not at all sure about Ozzy, I'm afraid his music & voice do little for me ... sorry! I saw the adverts for the Motorhead concerts (aren't they playing at The Irish Centre?) but I don't think I'm going. I live in that sunny part of Leeds known as Armley (fortunately some way from the jail!).

Where abouts are you in leeds?

Speak to you soon

Paul (the other one)


----------

